# An inspirational story



## CHamilton (Nov 26, 2017)

My cousin says: "Thought this would interest you. Virali Modi and I were in many of the same elementary school classes and a few years later, she moved back to India. She almost died and became paralyzed but has done so much incredible work with this movement. She was invited to meet and speak with Barack Obama in the near future."

http://zafigo.com/news/mytraintoo-a-differently-abled-womans-fight-to-improve-train-travel-in-india/


----------



## caravanman (Dec 1, 2017)

Noticed this item today: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-42172696/miss-wheelchair-s-fight-against-harassment

An Olympic medal winner wheelchair user was awarded compensation here in the UK because the train's only accessible toilet was out of order.

Big problem for those folk...

Ed.


----------

